# NAMotorsports | Evolution Motorsports 3.2 V-Flow Intake Group Buy!!!



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

*A3 3.2 EvoMs V-Flow Group Buy*

You guys asked for it, here it is. We are offering the intake at group buy pricing. If we can get 10 people in on it the price will be $260.00. For those of you in the states, we will also offer free shipping on them, And for those in Canada, we will be shipping at a discounted rate. I already have a list that I stole from another thread with people that are interested. I just need to know what color silicone you want (red, blue or black). Also, PM me all your billing and shipping information so I can get orders started. The guys at Evolution have said that once all the orders are placed, there may be up to a 2 week wait to get them shipped out. Let me know if you guys have any other questions.


*LAST DAY IS AUG 10 2010 TO GET GROUP BUY PRICING*

1. JRutter - black 
2. Maitre Absolut - black 
3. FreeGolf - black 
4. Grey D - black 
5. R32Typhoon - black 
6. TroySico - red
7. BrentsR32
8. Audilation - black 
9. Abadidol - red 
10. Schwung 
11. EuroGruppe - black 
12. 1.8Twentieth - black
13. 
14.
15.



















Evolution Motorsports V-Flow (3.2 and 3.6 Engines Only)










*Ordering:*
Website: All website orders can be done directly through our site http://www.namotorsports.net. Please just click 

any of the product links above to go directly to our site. 
Phone: Call us toll free at *1-877-NAMOTORS* to place your order over the phone.

*Payment:*
We accept all major credit cards, Paypal, money orders and wire transfers. If you are interested in paying using a money or wire transfer, please call us 

toll free at 1-877-NAMOTORS










*Tax:*
All New York customers will be charged New York Sales tax.

*Shipping:*
All orders will be shipping via UPS or USPS. If you are interested in shipping to Hawaii, Alaska, Puerto Rico and Canada, please call us. You will be 

charged additional shipping fees. Interational shipping is available, please contact us for shipping costs. 

*Hours of Operations:*
Monday - Thursday from 9AM to 6PM EST
Friday from 9AM to 5PM EST
Saturday we are closed
Sundays we are closed

*Retail Showroom:*
Come check out our facility in Clifton Park, New York. Click here for directions.

*Website:*
Our website http://www.namotorsports.net is always open 

*Newsletter:*
If you are interested in receiving our monthly newsletter that includes new product announcements, specials and coupons, please follow the link below to 

sign-up.

North American Motorsports Newsletter










*Contact Info:*
*Phone:* 1-877-NAMOTORS
*Email:* [email protected]
*Website:* http://www.namotorsports.net
*PM:* namotorsports

Any questions, feel free to PM me or call toll free at 1-877-NAMOTORS


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

these prices include shipping? 

if so put me down for black silicone and dry filter. 

:thumbup:


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

FreeGolf said:


> these prices include shipping?
> 
> if so put me down for black silicone and dry filter.
> 
> :thumbup:


Yep, we're doing free shipping in the lower 48 states. Added your color to the list.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

NAMotorsports said:


> *A3 3.2 EvoMs V-Flow Group Buy*
> 
> 
> 1. JRutter
> ...


pm'ed info


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

Excellent, count me in 100% I am good for one order.

Thank you.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

Put me down for black... I'll pm you my other info


----------



## Audilation (Jun 7, 2010)

boo sales tax in CT!

I'll take black I guess


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Put me down for Red. Are there any up-charges for the dry-filter option? What is everyone's opinion on dry vs oiled? 

1. JRutter
2. Maitre Absolut - black
3. FreeGolf - black
4. Grey D - black
5. R32Typhoon
6. TroySico - red
7. BrentsR32
8. Audilation
9. Abadidol
10. Schwung 
11. EuroGruppe
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

They come with a dry-flow filter already, so there is no extra charge. 

First post updated


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Do I dip it in oil to make the filter oiled? Is this filter washable?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

black is beautiful


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Does the 2 week waiting period for shipment start on august 10th (i.e. shipments on teh 24th of august?)


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Once I get 10 confirmed purchased I will send the orders over to Evolution so they can get started on the first batch to ship. As far as payment, I can do either credit card or paypal, which ever is easiest for you guys. Let me know if you have any other questions. Thanks


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Maybe NA motorsports should also post this in the r32 forum


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Bump!


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

where are our 4 R32 guys....


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> where are our 4 R32 guys....


2 came through all we need is one moooooaaaaarrrrr !!!

don't want to wait forever like the magnaflow exhausts!!!!


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Filter socks need and/or comes with this buy?


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

LWNY said:


> Filter socks need and/or comes with this buy?


not needed, its a 45$ option though but maybe you can get a discount on it


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Maitre Absolut said:


> not needed, its a 45$ option though but maybe you can get a discount on it


I'll just take my doo-rag off and use it as a pre-filter filter.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm getting Impatient For Parts Syndrome


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Grey D said:


> I'm getting Impatient For Parts Syndrome


I've had that for about a month now, i've learned to live with it. Once a part comes in, i quickly order another non available part that will takes months to come in.

Lets get these ordered today !!!!!

10th person to order gets free shipping!


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Almost at 10 confirmed!


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

oy vey we need 6 more~!


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

FreeGolf said:


> oy vey we need 6 more~!


i'd be happy if we just made it to 10 !!!!


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Numbers moving backward.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

LWNY said:


> Numbers moving backward.


Don't see your name on the list! 

Don't see the numbers moving backward either


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Maitre Absolut said:


> Don't see your name on the list!
> 
> Don't see the numbers moving backward either


LOL, warranty just ended but am working with dealer on issues that were persistent from right before warranty expired. Don't want to introduce anything that they will deny me any service. Can't take the part off and go to another dealer since service info is with the current dealer.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

I am not sure what kind of work you are trying to warranty however intake isnt going to be much of an issue anywhere you go. Which dealer is this? Since we are both in the NYC area I would prefer to avoid that particular dealer.


----------



## Audilation (Jun 7, 2010)

plan ahead
buy the part at the discount, then put it on after your warranty issues are repaired.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Bump it up. I think Ive got 10 confirmed. Waiting to hear back from the 10th person about what color. Then I'll be sending PMs to go over payment options. Thanks guys!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

NAMotorsports said:


> Bump it up. I think Ive got 10 confirmed. Waiting to hear back from the 10th person about what color. Then I'll be sending PMs to go over *payment options*. Thanks guys!



What kind of payment options do you have?


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

neu318 said:


> What kind of payment options do you have?


I can either call you to take your credit card info, or I can send a PayPal invoice.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

FreeGolf said:


> I am not sure what kind of work you are trying to warranty however intake isnt going to be much of an issue anywhere you go. Which dealer is this? Since we are both in the NYC area I would prefer to avoid that particular dealer.


I didn't have issues specifically, but some 'could never replicate' issues piled up until the very end after the warranty is over and it had to be resolved or else. But they did ask me if I had a chip (why would they suspect it on a N/A engine?) It was Biener.

I think KB was denied warranty claim on his DSG when they saw that he had an intake.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i had a feeling you were going to type biener (or anchor).


----------



## shazzam (Feb 15, 2010)

this good for a mkIV jetta vr6 too? i want one but gotta wait till payday


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

Bumpity bumpity b****. What's the status on this guys? I say we just submit with ten or eleven or whatever. Typically my patience can hold to find the best deal but we're talking about a $15 difference vs possible weeks extra time at the current rate we're going.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

How about a cutoff date for this so we're not on the hook forever? 

ante up 
fish or cut bait 
sh*t or get off the pot 
etc


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

There is a cutoff date listed in the first post (Aug 10). And, I think that I have enough confirmed to get the first order sent in now. I have to go through all my PMs and info to make sure. But, expect a PM about payment by the end of the day


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

NAMotorsports said:


> There is a cutoff date listed in the first post (Aug 10). And, I think that I have enough confirmed to get the first order sent in now. I have to go through all my PMs and info to make sure. But, expect a PM about payment by the end of the day


 Saweeets.


----------



## Rdurty2 (May 19, 2003)

NAMotorsports, I sent you a PM this morning about being added to the list. Did you receive it?


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

PMs have been sent to all the confirmed buyers


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

pm replied. btw, if we reach 15 by the 10th of august we get the $265 pricing... correct?


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

FreeGolf said:


> pm replied. btw, if we reach 15 by the 10th of august we get the $265 pricing... correct?


 Yep. I will issue refunds to those that paid the higher price.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

NAMotorsports said:


> Yep. I will issue refunds to those that paid the higher price.


 NAM = new favorite vendor


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

2nd, DBC dropped the ball and NA/M picked it up with the quickness... thanks guys, we appreciate it, as I am sure you appreciate our business.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

To the top! 

Should have all the PayPal invoices sent out today, and making calls to those that wanted to pay by credit card.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

JRutter said:


> NAM = new favorite vendor





FreeGolf said:


> 2nd, DBC dropped the ball and NA/M picked it up with the quickness... thanks guys, we appreciate it, as I am sure you appreciate our business.


 Thanks! Like you guys, we're car people. So we go out of our way to help out the scene when we can.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

NAMotorsports said:


> To the top!
> 
> Should have all the PayPal invoices sent out today, and making calls to those that wanted to pay by credit card.


 You guys should do a SuperSprint GB next. 
Or perhaps a V1/Laser Jammer combo... Although I know the V1's price isn't going to be negotiable with the company haha.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Grey D said:


> You guys should do a SuperSprint GB next.
> Or perhaps a V1/Laser Jammer combo... Although I know the V1's price isn't going to be negotiable with the company haha.


 We don't deal with any electronics like V1 or any other radar/laser stuff. And as far as a SuperSprint GB, that would have to wait. All of Europe is closed for the month so we can't get any pricing or availability from them.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Grey D said:


> You guys should do a SuperSprint GB next.
> Or perhaps a V1/Laser Jammer combo... *Although I know the V1's price isn't going to be negotiable with the company haha.*


 Lol seriously. I see that ECS sells the V1 for 10% more than what V1 sells it for.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

we may be getting off topic here but the v1 may be becoming old technology. i had v1 and k40 and k40 w/ laser jammer etc. works much better... on top of that it is all concealed and no nasty wires/bits hanging around. much cleaner install, and more effective. (at least in the NYC tri-state region).


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

NAMotorsports said:


> Thanks! Like you guys, we're car people. So we go out of our way to help out the scene when we can.


 check your pm.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

FreeGolf said:


> check your pm.


 lol whats the next GB ??


----------



## Audilation (Jun 7, 2010)

Maitre Absolut said:


> lol whats the next GB ??


 I vote for Haldex GEN2 Controller and switch!


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Audilation said:


> I vote for Haldex GEN2 Controller and switch!


 2009+ A3's are already blessed with haldex gen4


----------



## Audilation (Jun 7, 2010)

Maitre Absolut said:


> 2009+ A3's are already blessed with haldex gen4


 hm, i dont believe its compatible with my 07...


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

So, it looks like DBC decided to revive a GB that they forgot about. Since you guys asked us to pick up where they abandoned you, we still plan on offering the lowest price possible. We can do $260.00 shipped on these. Everyone that has already paid will be issued a $20.00 refund. I'll also be updating the first post. A couple people jumped ship, so we are below the 10 confirmed now. But, hopefully some members will recognize our great customer service and desire to help the automotive community and join in the GB. There is still a few day left for others to get in on the deal. Thanks for your continued support everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

NAMotorsports said:


> So, it looks like DBC decided to revive a GB that they forgot about. Since you guys asked us to pick up where they abandoned you, we still plan on offering the lowest price possible. We can do $260.00 shipped on these. Everyone that has already paid will be issued a $20.00 refund. I'll also be updating the first post. A couple people jumped ship, so we are below the 10 confirmed now. But, hopefully some members will recognize our great customer service and desire to help the automotive community and join in the GB. There is still a few day left for others to get in on the deal. Thanks for your continued support everyone :thumbup:


 good job, great service :thumbup:


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Bump!


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

NAMotorsports said:


> So, it looks like DBC decided to revive a GB that they forgot about. Since you guys asked us to pick up where they abandoned you, we still plan on offering the lowest price possible. We can do $260.00 shipped on these. Everyone that has already paid will be issued a $20.00 refund. I'll also be updating the first post. A couple people jumped ship, so we are below the 10 confirmed now. But, hopefully some members will recognize our great customer service and desire to help the automotive community and join in the GB. There is still a few day left for others to get in on the deal. Thanks for your continued support everyone :thumbup:


 NAM, you just made me a customer for life. That is awesome customer service! We know that it takes a bite out of your margin but know that I will make sure to make your website my first stop from now on for any aftermarket purchases. 

THANK YOU! :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Hey guys, it's been crazy busy over here today so I haven't had a chance to reply on the forums. But, I have enough orders to send in. I'll be doing that before the end of the day. Thanks again!


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

First batch sent over. You will all be kept informed through email about your order status.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Bump!


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

any word on when evoms will ship them out?


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

FreeGolf said:


> any word on when evoms will ship them out?


 My rep says that they are getting all the orders together and should be shipping shortly,, probably in the next couple of days. But, you will all receive the tracking information via email once the orders start shipping.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Do these drop ship from Evoms to us or do they send them to NAM and then NAM sends them to us?


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

These are all being drop shipped from EvoMS. I don't have any of the 3.2q intakes in stock.


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

Damn, missed this thread. That should teach me not to ignore the forums even when I go on business trips.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Crickets...any updates?


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

I called my EvoMS rep yesterday to get an update, but he never got back to me. I'll be giving him a call again this afternoon (after the open) and find out what the time frame is looking like


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

NAMotorsports said:


> I called my EvoMS rep yesterday to get an update, but he never got back to me. I'll be giving him a call again this afternoon (after the open) and find out what the time frame is looking like


Thanks for the follow up!


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

EvoMS is waiting for a couple of pieces to be finished in production, then they will be shipping out. All the intakes are expected to be shipped out next week. Everyone will receive emails with all the tracking information as soon as we get it. Let me know if you guy have any other questions. Thanks


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

We were closed fri/sat/sun so I don't have any updates yet today. But as soon as EvoMS opens, I'll be calling over to see what the deal is. But according to the last update that he gave me, they should be shippng in the next day or so


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Everything is still on schedule to ship this week!


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Any updates? We're going on three weeks here...

Many thanks...


----------



## BigD914 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hmm, group buy closed before I had my car. I'll try to think of this as a good thing, keeping a little money in my pocket and keeping my car stock a little bit longer!


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

TroySico said:


> Any updates? We're going on three weeks here...
> 
> Many thanks...


they had said it would take 2 weeks from the end of the group buy to ship from the beginning


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Maitre Absolut said:


> they had said it would take 2 weeks from the end of the group buy to ship from the beginning


Oh yeah...thanks for the reminder. I'm just excited...too excited!


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

TroySico said:


> Oh yeah...thanks for the reminder. I'm just excited...too excited!


im at the point where im trying to forget so when it comes in, it will be a surprise!


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Wait... we are all getting intakes! 

Hell yeah! 

I new i was a couple $ short in the ol' bank account.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

abadidol said:


> Wait... we are all getting intakes!
> 
> Hell yeah!
> 
> I new i was a couple $ short in the ol' bank account.


Ugh I still haven't had any updates.

Oh well, my sways and powerflex bushings showed up yesterday.
Just waiting on some $$$ for V3's and it's all going on.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

anyone? i got nothing, no response from NA/M or email with tracking.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

FreeGolf said:


> anyone? i got nothing, no response from NA/M or email with tracking.


 My account order status on NAM's website says order shipped and that tracking #'s will be issued w/in a few days.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

TroySico said:


> My account order status on NAM's website says order shipped and that tracking #'s will be issued w/in a few days.


My order status is Recieved-Paid. I haven't paid yet though according to my account.


----------



## Audilation (Jun 7, 2010)

my cc was charged a long time ago...


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

According to the last conversation I had with my rep, everything should have shipped before the weekend. We were out of the office until this morning, so I don't have any updates yet. Also, EvoMS is out west so they aren't open yet. I'll call them as soon as they open and get an update for you guys. Its possible that they have already shipped and we just didn't get the tracking information from them yet. But, keep your eyes on this thread through out the day for updates.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Just a little extra mod...have that crinkle wrap finish taken off and then powder coat the air box glossy black. It's worth it IMO. The filter sock looks great too. You peeps will love the sound. Now take off all resonators


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Sorry guys, I tried calling and emailing all day yesterday for an update and I got nothing. I'm going to bother them all day today also until I get some answers for you all.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

tcardio said:


> Just a little extra mod...have that crinkle wrap finish taken off and then powder coat the air box glossy black. It's worth it IMO. The filter sock looks great too. You peeps will love the sound. Now take off all resonators


when i got my exhaust a few weeks ago, i was thinking meh i don't really need an intake, the sound is great.

Now after getting used to the exhaust sound, i want it LOOOUUUDDDAAAA !!!!!

Pics of said resonators to be removed?


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> when i got my exhaust a few weeks ago, i was thinking meh i don't really need an intake, the sound is great.
> 
> Now after getting used to the exhaust sound, i want it LOOOUUUDDDAAAA !!!!!
> 
> Pics of said resonators to be removed?


Just man up and drop $2.5k on SS headers and straight piping to your catback so I can justify the money later


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

So I finally got a hold of my EvoMS rep after a few days of phone calls and emailing, and here's the latest update. They don't have them ready. They are still at powder coating and aren't expected at EvoMS until late this week or early next week. That puts the ship date at some point late next week. Sorry this is taking so long to get everything shipped out. I was under the impression that EvoMS had these almost all set to go out, but it turns out that wasn't the case. It's up to you guys if you want to continue to wait of if you would like to cancel your order. There will be no price increase if people decide to pull out of the GB.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Grey D said:


> Just man up and drop $2.5k on SS headers and straight piping to your catback so I can justify the money later


http://www.eurosportdesign.com/p-998-supersprint-vw-golf-v-r32-headers.aspx


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

NAMotorsports said:


> So I finally got a hold of my EvoMS rep after a few days of phone calls and emailing, and here's the latest update. They don't have them ready. They are still at powder coating and aren't expected at EvoMS until late this week or early next week. That puts the ship date at some point late next week. Sorry this is taking so long to get everything shipped out. I was under the impression that EvoMS had these almost all set to go out, but it turns out that wasn't the case. It's up to you guys if you want to continue to wait of if you would like to cancel your order. There will be no price increase if people decide to pull out of the GB.


I'll stay. I know how you guys have it as a vendor, it's not your fault. But damn, I couldve made my own intake in Inventor or Solidworks and have a physical one made by now. EvoMS must be really busy, or just having trouble with the powdercoater...


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Grey D said:


> I'll stay. I know how you guys have it as a vendor, it's not your fault. But damn, I couldve made my own intake in Inventor or Solidworks and have a physical one made by now. EvoMS must be really busy, or just having trouble with the powdercoater...


My rep made it sounds like it was an issue with the powder coater or the coating process.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

NAMotorsports said:


> They are still at powder coating





tcardio said:


> have that crinkle wrap finish taken off and then powder coat the air box glossy black


Powder coating? :thumbup: 

Maybe DBC got the last of the wrinkle paint finish?


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Bummed, but still in. My car has been in the shop for two weeks getting a new rear diff and haldex unit so I am only whining because I am a hi-ma customer...


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

i just hope it comes in before the 18th, im leaving for hawaii for 2 weeks


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

TroySico said:


> Bummed, but still in. My car has been in the shop for two weeks getting a new rear diff and haldex unit so I am only whining because I am a hi-ma customer...


replacing with gen 2 and peloquin, or just straight replacement?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

They can't get credit to make the products first?


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

update? Bump


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

abadidol said:


> update? Bump


There's no change since the last update I posted last week.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

NAMotorsports said:


> There's no change since the last update I posted last week.


EVOMS *F*or *T*he *W*ait


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

JRutter said:


> EVOMS *F*or *T*he *W*ait


Haha nice, it's one of those things where I keep forgetting that I ordered one then get to get excited again when I remember.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Newest Update:

As long as there are no more issues, the intakes should be shipping tomorrow as anticipated. Thanks for being patient everyone


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

:


NAMotorsports said:


> Newest Update:
> 
> As long as there are no more issues, the intakes should be shipping tomorrow as anticipated. Thanks for being patient everyone


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

NAMotorsports said:


> Newest Update:
> 
> As long as there are no more issues, the intakes should be shipping tomorrow as anticipated. Thanks for being patient everyone


Cue heavenly chorus. My CA snorkel adaptation parts are here waiting.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

can we get a status update?

when i check my account, the status says received-PAID....not shipped.

Also where will the tracking number be posted? By email or somewhere in the order history section?


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

All the tracking info will be sent via email. Because of the time difference I wont be able to get an update from EvoMS for a few hours. They were still on scheduled to ship on friday, so hopefully they did and EvoMS just forgot to send out the tracking info. Either way, as soon as I have some news I'll be sure to update the thread again.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Grey D said:


> Bump


 i sort of get the feeling these haven't been shipped...but anyways i'm leaving 2 weeks for my honeymoon this weekend, and i imagine it will be here when i get back!!!!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Details for Order #: 44129 

Entered: 08/05/2010 
Paid: 08/05/2010 
Status: Received-PAID (?)


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

JRutter said:


> Details for Order #: 44129
> 
> Entered: 08/05/2010
> Paid: 08/05/2010
> Status: Received-PAID (?)


 we all have the same status 

evoms is not taking care of this and just giving NAmotorsports the runaround 

Parts for this car are always a nightmare


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> we all have the same status
> 
> evoms is not taking care of this and just giving NAmotorsports the runaround
> 
> Parts for this car are always a nightmare


 That really sucks for NAmotorsports... and us. They were on top of it, then EVoms is making them look bad.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

abadidol said:


> That really sucks for NAmotorsports... and us. They were on top of it, then EVoms is making them look bad.


 Unfortunately, that's the way it goes sometimes. I got another update for you guys, and this time its not a good one. My normal sales rep is on vacation right now so I talked to someone else over there. From what he tells me, they are STILL in production and he doesn't have an eta on them. He told me maybe a week or so. I wasn't able to get any kind of actual firm time frame out of him. I'm going to keep bothering them regularly until I can get a real eta on these intakes. Sorry for the bad news. As I mentioned before, if any of you would like to cancel your orders because of all the delays, I totally understand and can take care of that. Otherwise, all your orders will remain in queue. Thanks


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Namotorsports, I think you need to take the heat up the ladder! Ask to speak to someone in charge that can give you an actual answer without BS. This is what often needs to be done when you're getting crappy customer service. My feeling is that Evoms could care less since this is a small order in the big scheme of their heavily Porsche and higher end, higher pricepoint business. 

You might want to look into getting a deal for the AFE intakes if this goes on much longer in case these evoms ones aren't made which seems plausible. I'd order an AFE today if you can get me one.


----------



## Audilation (Jun 7, 2010)

I am ready to bail. I'd rather not have my money tied up in what amounts to vaporware right now. 
It's already been charged to my cc and I have no product. 

If there was a fixed ship date, maybe. 

I can use that money for the snow tires that I know I need.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Audilation said:


> I am ready to bail. I'd rather not have my money tied up in what amounts to vaporware right now.
> It's already been charged to my cc and I have no product.
> 
> If there was a fixed ship date, maybe.
> ...


 That's cool. PM me your info so I can take care of that for you


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I tried calling EVOMS directly a while back. They said that this supplier is affecting production of all of their intakes across the board right now. But then the guy who was supposed to give me status never called back. I'll wait a while longer, but it is a bummer...


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

JRutter said:


> I tried calling EVOMS directly a while back. They said that this supplier is affecting production of all of their intakes across the board right now. But then the guy who was supposed to give me status never called back. I'll wait a while longer, but it is a bummer...


 That's right. We're also waiting for a few other intakes. They're all being effected by whatever the issue is.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Grey D said:


>


3 *more* weeks is the last I heard . . . 

So mayyyyyybe I'll have it installed for my next track weekend.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

JRutter said:


> 3 *more* weeks is the last I heard . . .
> 
> So mayyyyyybe I'll have it installed for my next track weekend.


dang thats a while

ill have my KW's on before then


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> dang thats a while
> 
> ill have my KW's on before then


ditto, and i'm not even ordering them till next wednesday!

I'd rather just have them ship and take it to a local place to get powdercoated myself than keep on waiting. This is beyond ridiculous, even if EvoMS is having issues, you'd think they'd work them out by now.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Grey D said:


> I'd rather just have them ship and take it to a local place to get powdercoated myself than keep on waiting.


Me too!


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

JRutter said:


> Me too!


by the way, what is the WALK you have listed in your mods?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

http://www.whiteline.com.au/product_detail.php?part_number=KCA316

Tightens up the front end a bit and the tiny bit of caster will give a smidge more negative camber in corners. My alignment was still in spec after adding it though, so it is nothing extreme. I got it at ECS.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

JRutter said:


> http://www.whiteline.com.au/product_detail.php?part_number=KCA316
> 
> Tightens up the front end a bit and the tiny bit of caster will give a smidge more negative camber in corners. My alignment was still in spec after adding it though, so it is nothing extreme. I got it at ECS.


Ah, I saw this and thought about getting it when I got my bushings. Thanks.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

Grey D said:


> by the way, what is the WALK you have listed in your mods?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4953301-Whiteline-Bushings.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

updates? contacted evoms did not get a response.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

I was actually on the phone with EvoMS when this thread got bumped up a few mins ago. Then our phone connection died. BUT after calling back for about an hour I was able to get another update. The remaining pieces will be back from powder coating next week, and should hopefully be shipping out thursday or friday of next week.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

excellent. thank you.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Hope level: 

LOW---X------------------------------HIGH


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

NAMotorsports said:


> I was actually on the phone with EvoMS when this thread got bumped up a few mins ago. Then our phone connection died. BUT after calling back for about an hour I was able to get another update. The remaining pieces will be back from powder coating next week, and should hopefully be shipping out thursday or friday of next week.


Do you think it'll happen next week? Otherwise I think I'm going to ask for a refund and order an aFe which are in stock. How do you process a refund if that's what I want to do?

Thanks...


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

TroySico said:


> Do you think it'll happen next week? Otherwise I think I'm going to ask for a refund and order an aFe which are in stock. How do you process a refund if that's what I want to do?
> 
> Thanks...


We can only go by what they say, so we are assuming that they will ship. If you decide you want a refund, shoot me a PM and I'll take care of it


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i spoke with evoms, they claim the items will ship in this coming week.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

FreeGolf said:


> i spoke with evoms, they claim the items will ship in this coming week.


lol


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Hope level:

LOW-----------------X----------------HIGH


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

any updates???


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

TroySico said:


> any updates???


Hope level:

LOW-----X----------------------------HIGH


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

LWNY said:


> I think KB was denied warranty claim on his DSG when they saw that he had an intake.


Actually, its was more b/c of my coilovers :screwy:

Regarding this GB...I will keep my comments to myself, but I'm sure some of you will remember what I said in the "other" thread about jumping ship.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Actually, its was more b/c of my coilovers :screwy:
> 
> Regarding this GB...I will keep my comments to myself, but I'm sure some of you will remember what I said in the "other" thread about jumping ship.


I never even saw that thread thanks to the mods.

+1 for deleting useful information, douchebags.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> Actually, its was more b/c of my coilovers :screwy:
> 
> Regarding this GB...I will keep my comments to myself, but I'm sure some of you will remember what I said in the "other" thread about jumping ship.


according to evoms ALL vendors are backordered



Grey D said:


> I never even saw that thread thanks to the mods.
> 
> +1 for deleting useful information, douchebags.


lol.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

so freegolf you still have one ordered even though you sold your car? what did you replace it with btw?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

FreeGolf said:


> according to evoms ALL vendors are backordered
> 
> 
> 
> lol.


Except DBC had 7 for immediate sale. 8 that are on backordered.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

Maitre Absolut said:


> so freegolf you still have one ordered even though you sold your car? what did you replace it with btw?


yes, i sold the intake to another member on here, and i was told by evoms the item was to ship two weeks ago then they brushed me off and finally got an answer of this week... the a3 was replaced with a B7 RS4. 



crew219 said:


> Except DBC had 7 for immediate sale. 8 that are on backordered.


if that is the case then good work berk, but i dont know anyone who ordered through dbc recently and received one of the intakes.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

any updates? didnt get a chance to call evoms today. supposedly today was the day.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

FreeGolf said:


> any updates? didnt get a chance to call evoms today. supposedly today was the day.


everyone knows nothing gets done on a friday!

Getting my KW's installed tuesday, so i'll be good for another couple of weeks before i _need_ another mod


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

tuesday is the 'DEFINITE' date... items WILL ship out on tuesday. as per evoms.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

FreeGolf said:


> tuesday is the 'DEFINITE' date... items WILL ship out on tuesday. as per evoms.


lol where have we heard that one before!

Hope level indicator

NON-------X---------LOW-----------------MED------------------HIGH
EXISTANT


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

FreeGolf said:


> tuesday is the 'DEFINITE' date... items WILL ship out on tuesday. as per evoms.


ha ha! 8 weeks after order. this would be tragic if it wasn't so comical. (or do i have that backwards...)


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

FreeGolf said:


> tuesday is the 'DEFINITE' date... items WILL ship out on tuesday. as per evoms.



I just called EvoMS and got the same estimated date.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

so will we get an email confirmation when these ship out tomorrow?


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Assuming they ship out today as expected, you guys may not get the tracking numbers until tomorrow. Because of the time difference (we're on the east coast, they're on the west), we sometimes don't get the tracking information until we come in the following morning. Just wanted to give you guys a little heads up on that one. Thanks again for being so patient everyone.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

"friday". they are being powder coated today and then picked up and then packed and shipped "friday".


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> lol where have we heard that one before!
> 
> Hope level indicator
> 
> ...


 ha - stop being right!


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

FreeGolf said:


> "friday". they are being powder coated today and then picked up and then packed and shipped "friday".


 wait, but we all know what happens on fridays...or should i say what doesnt happen! 



JRutter said:


> ha - stop being right!


 i'd rather not be.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Do we have an update? Did they indeed ship/are shipping this week?


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

click here: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...oup-Buy!!!&p=67949950&viewfull=1#post67949950


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

NAM, I just PM'd you....


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

TroySico said:


> NAM, I just PM'd you....


 they dont check PM's you should call. 

if they don't ship friday i'm out! Tired of waiting!


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Maitre Absolut said:


> they dont check PM's you should call.
> 
> if they don't ship friday i'm out! Tired of waiting!


 We check and reply to all of our PMs. 


@Troy - I'll send you a reply later this afternoon


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

drum roll please.... 

for alot of people today is do or die!!


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i will call in the afternoon... they're not open yet.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm not even sure if I can afford this anymore, I mean it has been EIGHT weeks... If they get greenlighted today, I need to check the account I pull mod $$$ from.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

okay so here is the final update... monday they will be received, tuesday we all will have shipping confirms in our emails. that is the 'definite' ship date. 

:thumbup:


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

FreeGolf said:


> okay so here is the final update... monday they will be received, tuesday we all will have shipping confirms in our emails. that is the 'definite' ship date.
> 
> :thumbup:


 We must be on the same calling schedule. I just got off the phone with EvoMS like 10 seconds ago, no lie. But that's the same update that I got


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

NAMotorsports said:


> According to the last conversation I had with my rep, everything should have shipped before the weekend. .


 


NAMotorsports said:


> Newest Update:
> 
> As long as there are no more issues, the intakes should be shipping tomorrow as anticipated. Thanks for being patient everyone





FreeGolf said:


> i spoke with evoms, they claim the items will ship in this coming week.





FreeGolf said:


> tuesday is the 'DEFINITE' date... items WILL ship out on tuesday. as per evoms.





FreeGolf said:


> "friday". they are being powder coated today and then picked up and then packed and shipped "friday".





FreeGolf said:


> okay so here is the final update... monday they will be received, tuesday we all will have shipping confirms in our emails. that is the 'definite' ship date.
> 
> :thumbup:


 Its sounding redundant to me. 

I will never buy another EvoMs product. I hate being fed bull****.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

JRutter said:


> ha ha! 8 weeks after order. this would be tragic if it wasn't so comical. (or do i have that backwards...)


 8, 9, 10 weeks, whatever . . .

having to pry information out of EVOMS rather than NAM getting regular proactive updates . . .

likelihood of buying EVOMS products in the future:

LOW [ - X - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - ] HIGH


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

lol i like how the 


[---------x---------------] got started 

hahaha


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

Maitre Absolut said:


> Its sounding redundant to me.
> 
> I will never buy another EvoMs product. I hate being fed bull****.


 i am not making it up, i have nothing to gain or lose by this... 

i am just as upset as you are about this and i sold this intake based on the fact that they told me the item would be drop shipped to the new buyer two weeks ago... so my only interest in this is that the intake gets to the new owner in a timely fashion and my name/reputation is not ruined.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

FreeGolf said:


> i am not making it up, i have nothing to gain or lose by this...
> 
> i am just as upset as you are about this and i sold this intake based on the fact that they told me the item would be drop shipped to the new buyer two weeks ago... so my only interest in this is that the intake gets to the new owner in a timely fashion and my name/reputation is not ruined.


 I know you are only the messenger and we are thankful that you keep us updated. I meant their message is redundant.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

my apologies, i misunderstood the post. 

i agree it is a lot of the same but it is all we have at this time.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

I got my refund from NAMotorsports today. I have to hand it to them for being pretty stand up in light of their crappy vendor, Evoms. I too will never buy another Evoms product again. NAM should consider axing them as they offer zilch on the customer service front. 

Thanks for trying NAM and thanks for the support w/ a refund. 

-TS


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

TroySico said:


> I got my refund from NAMotorsports today. I have to hand it to them for being pretty stand up in light of their crappy vendor, Evoms. I too will never buy another Evoms product again. NAM should consider axing them as they offer zilch on the customer service front.
> 
> Thanks for trying NAM and thanks for the support w/ a refund.
> 
> -TS


Unfortunately, with this kind of situation all we really can do is offer the best customer service possible. We understand completely wanting to cancel an order that was expected to ship in Aug, as we are now approaching Nov. There's no reason for us to keep your money hostage and hold you to the order. Thanks again for everyone's patience. And I'll be posting another update probably tomorrow afternoon, because they are supposedly shipping out either today or tomorrow.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

tomorrow judgement day.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

FreeGolf said:


> tomorrow judgement day.


tell me about it, i was supposed to back out after friday but if we don't have solid confirmation of shipment today, i'm going for the AFE


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

items are ready to go... you will all receive tracking info ~5pm PST. 

:thumbup:


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Confirmed with EvoMS. They are all packed up and waiting for UPS to arrive. Like I mentioned before, due to the time difference you all might not get your tracking numbers until tomorrow morning. But, they will be coming. For real this time.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Hope level:
LOW---------------------------X------HIGH


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

NAMotorsports said:


> Confirmed with EvoMS. They are all packed up and waiting for UPS to arrive. Like I mentioned before, due to the time difference you all might not get your tracking numbers until tomorrow morning. But, they will be coming. For real this time.


damn not a good day for US purchases, CDN dollar was at par on friday, today its gonna cost me 5% more 

plus you guys in the US will probably have it by the end of the week...add at least one more week for mine to clear customs and make it here


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> plus you guys in the US will probably have it by the end of the week...add at least one more week for mine to clear customs and make it here


I take that back, got the tracking information this morning, its already in Montreal waiting to clear customs!!

:thumbup:


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Excitement level:
LOW-------------------------------X--HIGH


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Any install or driving feedback yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

TroySico said:


> Any install or driving feedback yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 you can thank tp wannabe for burying my install/review thread under his garbage 

click here


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i forgot to post earlier. item was received on tuesday if i recall correctly. i shipped it out to the new owner. finally we can put this all behind us. that is last time i purchase any evoms product for any vehicle i own.


----------

